# Kind regards to every 1



## beacon (May 30, 2008)

Well I always want to write the ideas in my mind but never tried, I hope joining this forum will prove to be fruitful. Basically I  am a  student  of  ACCA which is an accountancy body  and  I  am  willing  to  pursue  my  career as  a  consultant. 

Wish u all best of luck.


----------



## Tiamat (May 30, 2008)

Welcome beacon!  Coming here is the first step of joining the elite club of poor, starving writers.  Enjoy!


----------



## terrib (May 30, 2008)

beacon....welcome


----------



## Burns the Fire (May 30, 2008)

Welcome Beacon
If I understand correctly, you are studying to be an accountant and want to write
Replacing numbers with words!


----------



## Nickie (May 30, 2008)

Hello to you, Beacon, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (May 30, 2008)

Hi there Beacon and welcome


----------



## Sam (Jun 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

